# Tonewood Amps?



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey everyone

recently i've been getting bombarded by targeted advertisement from tonewood amps. i've been good at scrolling on by but this kind caught my interest. It's a small flat amplifier that attaches to the back of your acoustic via magnets and uses the guitar body as a speaker, basically adding volume and effects to your acoustic without any cords.

does anyone have any experience with them? do they scratch your guitar up, is the sound quality good? any good/bad reviews at all?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kind of a cool idea #1. I don't think it would be comfortable with that box in between my stomach and my guitar. #2. I don't like pickups in my guitars and you have to have a pickup. I think that if I had to have a pickup anyway I'd just go for a small acoustic amp then I don't have to have this box on the back of my guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There was a thread on this a few months ago. Link to it below.

ToneWood Amp demo


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My guess is it would take a great-sounding average-volume acoustic guitar and make it an average-sounding great-volume acoustic guitar. Not a trade-off I'd like to make. 

On the other hand, the cheaper the guitar you are amplifying, the less 'tone depreciation' you would experience. There's got to be a crossover somewhere, but I'm sure it's closer to a $200 guitar than a $2000 one. So I guess it really depends on your end goals.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> My guess is it would take a great-sounding average-volume acoustic guitar and make it an average-sounding great-volume acoustic guitar. Not a trade-off I'd like to make.
> 
> On the other hand, the cheaper the guitar you are amplifying, the less 'tone depreciation' you would experience. There's got to be a crossover somewhere, but I'm sure it's closer to a $200 guitar than a $2000 one. So I guess it really depends on your end goals.


Since it uses electronics to work I'm guessing you can mitigate tone depreciation and possibly volume depreciation by using good quality pickups.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Since it goes on the back, would it really have that much effect on the tone/volume?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Since it goes on the back, would it really have that much effect on the tone/volume?


I don't think the fact that its located on the back has any bearing on how it affects tone or volume. It needs to plug in to a pickup system so I imagine the back location is just one of convenience. But I'm just guessing as I really don't know enough about the system.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Since it uses electronics to work I'm guessing you can mitigate tone depreciation and possibly volume depreciation by using good quality pickups.


But pickups are only so good. The better the guitar, the more deficient I find any pickups. When you need one, you need one - but I'm usually not blown away with the sound, even through a good PA (and I have one of the best you can get). I doubt this little speaker/amp combo would go anywhere towards convincing me it sounds very close to the guitar if a K&K Mini through an ParaDI, a Perkins EQ and a pair of Meyer UPA-1A's triamped, doesn't. Just MHO.

Also, the back of the guitar is second or perhaps third most important in generating acoustic tones. I wouldn't want to weigh it down significantly myself.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Id love to have one just to add a little delay and reverb to my acoustic. I'd love a little slapback for camp jamming.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I thought Mike was still off grid!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> My guess is it would take a great-sounding average-volume acoustic guitar and make it an average-sounding great-volume acoustic guitar. Not a trade-off I'd like to make.
> 
> On the other hand, the cheaper the guitar you are amplifying, the less 'tone depreciation' you would experience. There's got to be a crossover somewhere, but I'm sure it's closer to a $200 guitar than a $2000 one. So I guess it really depends on your end goals.


I would be okay with that, i don't think its targeted towards maximum sound quality enthusiasts, i was more interested in having it for the campfire circuit or even just attached to the travel guitar. 

My only real concern is the fact that it runs off of AA batteries...how much amplification without horrible sound quality could you really get out of one? most of the videos i've found are suspiciously filmed with the microphone within a couple feet or even worse the whole setup is patched through a PA anyways making it kind of a mute point.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Budda said:


> I thought Mike was still off grid!


I spent a long while disenchanted with music....trying to get back into it. talking about guitars may help with that. glad to see familiar faces around!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mike_oxbig said:


> I would be okay with that, i don't think its targeted towards maximum sound quality enthusiasts, i was more interested in having it for the campfire circuit or even just attached to the travel guitar.
> 
> My only real concern is the fact that it runs off of AA batteries...how much amplification without horrible sound quality could you really get out of one? most of the videos i've found are suspiciously filmed with the microphone within a couple feet or even worse the whole setup is patched through a PA anyways making it kind of a mute point.


Yes, that's the best use of this, IMO. Sitting around a campfire, no AC.

This certainly has to be a step up from what I've experienced in similar situations. A guy plugged one of those little plastic amps with the built-in 1/4" plug to his 12-string. He was louder but it sounded just awful and distorted. But we could all hear how bad it sounded. I suspect this is better as it is more designed for the purpose of amplifying an acoustic. But in any case where there's a PA, I don't see this ever being useful.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, that's the best use of this, IMO. Sitting around a campfire, no AC.
> 
> This certainly has to be a step up from what I've experienced in similar situations. A guy plugged one of those little plastic amps with the built-in 1/4" plug to his 12-string. He was louder but it sounded just awful and distorted. But we could all hear how bad it sounded. I suspect this is better as it is more designed for the purpose of amplifying an acoustic. But in any case where there's a PA, I don't see this ever being useful.


It's different in that it's not trying to drive a speaker. It uses your guitar's back as it's speaker cone.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> It's different in that it's not trying to drive a speaker. It uses your guitar's back as it's speaker cone.


Thanks, I didn't realize that. I thought it had a little speaker in it. That is curious, kinda like a couch kicker. What is the price?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why do you need more volume in a campfire setting?

Campfire acoustic is just that. If you want electric guitar or more volume, time to grab your Roland Micro Cube on batteries (or similar). Don't forget the effect string gauge and type can have on volume, as well as pick size and material.

I dunno, the thought of complicating a campfire guitar past "acoustic guitar, pick optional" just weirds me out.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Why do you need more volume in a campfire setting?
> 
> Campfire acoustic is just that. If you want electric guitar or more volume, time to grab your Roland Micro Cube on batteries (or similar). Don't forget the effect string gauge and type can have on volume, as well as pick size and material.
> 
> I dunno, the thought of complicating a campfire guitar past "acoustic guitar, pick optional" just weirds me out.


For me, I'd just use it for a touch of reverb or delay


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> For me, I'd just use it for a touch of reverb or delay


In a campfire setting, or elsewhere? 

The thought just occurred to me, as I asked that question, that I suppose I hold the "campfire acoustic" idea as somewhat sacred as a guitarist. I hold that view despite the fact that I can't tell you if I've ever played a guitar around a campfire in my life. For other scenarios (busking, playing for yourself in a secluded place) then yeah go nuts hahaha.

It's been a long day, apparently.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> In a campfire setting, or elsewhere?
> 
> The thought just occurred to me, as I asked that question, that I suppose I hold the "campfire acoustic" idea as somewhat sacred as a guitarist. I hold that view despite the fact that I can't tell you if I've ever played a guitar around a campfire in my life. For other scenarios (busking, playing for yourself in a secluded place) then yeah go nuts hahaha.
> 
> It's been a long day, apparently.


In my group of friends, we're all musicians. Our campfire jams are usually a proper performance. 3 part harmonies, acoustic lead guitar, acoustic bass, percussion, etc. We put as much effort into making good music as we do when we're on stage. If I could add a little added Touch to my lead tone in that situation, in think it would be cool.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Budda said:


> Why do you need more volume in a campfire setting?
> 
> Campfire acoustic is just that. If you want electric guitar or more volume, time to grab your Roland Micro Cube on batteries (or similar). Don't forget the effect string gauge and type can have on volume, as well as pick size and material.
> 
> I dunno, the thought of complicating a campfire guitar past "acoustic guitar, pick optional" just weirds me out.


so the other campers are forced to listen mostly.

for real though, i'd mostly want it for the portable effects. I really like what a bit of reverb or chorus can do to an acoustics sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But that natural reverb!


----------



## ProSpecStrings (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello all, I am a new member here and this is my first posting. I run an on-line store out of Montreal and I have been in negotiations with ToneWood to bring their product to Canada but because I am strictly on-line they are apprehensive about giving it to me. Check us out at ProSpecStrings.com


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> *In my group of friends, we're all musicians. Our campfire jams are usually a proper performance. 3 part harmonies, acoustic lead guitar, acoustic bass, percussion, etc. We put as much effort into making good music as we do when we're on stage. *If I could add a little added Touch to my lead tone in that situation, in think it would be cool.


Me and my friends, too. One thing I resist is any plugging in or amping in an acoustic environment, except the bass player and keys. There is no power struggle when playing acoustic. Everyone is equal, including singers and harp players, if no one is amp'd. 

One night a drummer showed up with a little PA for his electronic pad. Fine - he's the only drums so we'll know if _he's_ too loud. But he insisted all the guitar players plug in to his PA. He suggested we only turn up for solo's and turn down the rest of the time. When I stopped laughing (that any of use would turn down after a solo), I suggested no one plug - but once I got up to do something else and came back, a few others were plugged in. It was, as expected, the worst acoustic jam we've ever had at that place. He isn't allowed to bring his PA in anymore, just acoustic hand drums.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Me and my friends, too. One thing I resist is any plugging in or amping in an acoustic environment, except the bass player and keys. There is no power struggle when playing acoustic. Everyone is equal, including singers and harp players, if no one is amp'd.
> 
> One night a drummer showed up with a little PA for his electronic pad. Fine - he's the only drums so we'll know if _he's_ too loud. But he insisted all the guitar players plug in to his PA. He suggested we only turn up for solo's and turn down the rest of the time. When I stopped laughing (that any of use would turn down after a solo), I suggested no one plug - but once I got up to do something else and came back, a few others were plugged in. It was, as expected, the worst acoustic jam we've ever had at that place. He isn't allowed to bring his PA in anymore, just acoustic hand drums.


We usually use a Cajon for drums.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> We usually use a Cajon for drums.


Us too. Usually a cajon or djembe. If the drummer is good, we can tolerate a very small kit played with brushes. But, again, being the only drummer, if he's too loud, we all know which way to cast our glares of disapproval.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Us too. Usually a cajon or djembe. If the drummer is good, we can tolerate a very small kit played with brushes. But, again, being the only drummer, if he's too loud, we all know which way to cast our glares of disapproval.


We will sometimes use the Cajon as the bass drum of a small kit with a high hat and a few things.


----------

